# KOTC Rip Tide



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Saturday October 10, 2009

Quinault Beach Casino
Ocean Shores, WA

John Daigneault vs. Jason Monroy
Tommy Huizenga vs. Gary Mangat
Mac Boyce vs. Vas Lep *​


----------

